# DEAVER ON THE DISCOVERY CHANNEL AUGUST 5th/SHARK



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Guys,



The 12 foot tiger shark catch and release from last summer will be featured on Shark Week on August 5th at 10:00 PM Eastern Time. The show is Man Versus Fish with Matt Watson. There will be four sharks featured. Mako on a hand line, Massive Hammerhead, Salmon Shark from the Kayak, and Deaver and Crew with the 12 foot tiger off the beach. 



Looking forwards to this. I wanted to thank all my good friends here that have fished with me over the years. We are really excited to be on SHARK WEEK. I guess it was just good karma. Never thought we would be seen by people around the world whipping a 12 foot tiger, but this is the real thing. 



Big thanks to all my brothers out there.



Deaver


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thats pretty cool.....man i would love to catch one of them things that big


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool ....:bowdown


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats excellent. looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

That's pretty cool can't wait.


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

We just finished a 6 day fishing trip. 



We really racked it up.



8'4" Hammer

8'4" Bull

10'5" Tiger

10'10" Tiger

11'7" Hammer

12'0" Tiger

13' Tiger



Here is the link: July Florida Fishing Report


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

that was good reading...thanks for joining the pff and relaying reports...awesome stuff!

a question though...ya'll get in the water with these beasts?!!! i've done it with a 5 footer but, nothing like a tiger or hammer...

looking forward to the show...


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

By the time the shark is in the gut, it is usually tired. Key is getting a tail rope on him. Some of the sharks get nasty as you pull them in. We do not take out larger sharks out of the water. Being out of the water creates brain damage, so we leave the head in the wash, so they get some water flow over their gills. After we shoot pictures and tape the shark, we just put him back in. If you do this right and fight your sharks will adequate tackle, only the big hammers will need a walk to be revived.



Best way to learn to handle them is catch a mess of blacktips and release those sharks. If somone wants to keep a shark that is their choice. But if you do release the blacktips, you will be ready for the meat grinder when he jumps your line.



Deaver


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yea im gona catch one that big on the 22nd at the get together


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats Buddy!!!


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

that is SICK :clap:clap:letsdrink


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *POWER FISHERMAN (7/28/2009)*We just finished a 6 day fishing trip.
> 
> We really racked it up.
> 
> ...


Wow! That's quite a list for 6 days. Where were they all caught? Same area?


----------

